# HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAD!!!!!!!



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

HAPPY BITHDAY DAD!!!
:hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer:
i totaly forgot it was your birthday (its ok mom forgot to) hehe and heres 48 smiles for ur 48th birthday!
:roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll:
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:
:woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof:
:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:
upruns:upruns:upruns:upruns:upruns:upruns:upruns:upruns:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

*Daves getting old again!*


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Well thanks! I feel much older today than yesterday


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

*~HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVE !!!~​*


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Happy birthday Dave 

48 gezzz 2 more and its the big 50


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Heh heh 50 is sexy


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Happy birthday, mate!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY BOSSMANDUDE!*


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

HA! Happy birthday brotha!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

:woof:Thank you everybody! party at my house this weekend woo hoo:woof:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Dang it I missed this thread !!! HAPPY B DAY DAVE !! YOUR THE BEST !!! WISHING YOU MANY MORE


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

missed it too...happy late birthday brotha...wishin you all the best


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday Dave!!!!

I hope you had a great one. It's still your birthday here on the West Coast so I am technically not late


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday! Just remember 50 is the new 30


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Well, I'm always late.. Happy Birthday Dave!! Wish I could be in attendance this weekend...


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

WOw Dave, Happy Belated B-day bro, you and the white boy have the same b-day, Scorpios are awesome ppl. I hope you had a great day.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Happy Belated Birthday, hope you enjoyed it!


----------

